# Expired Passport



## cjrae76 (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys just want to see if anyone one would have some info.
My family and I are hoping to leave on a repatriation flight at the end of Oct early Nov. Our son who is 11 years old has an Australian and South African passport but unfortunately we have realised that his South African passport expired in May. With the government only issuing passports to essential workers we are not sure when we will be able to renew his passport. We were wondering whether there are any consequences for him leaving South Africa on an expired passport but show his Australian passport instead to exit.
Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

cjrae76 said:


> Hi guys just want to see if anyone one would have some info.
> My family and I are hoping to leave on a repatriation flight at the end of Oct early Nov. Our son who is 11 years old has an Australian and South African passport but unfortunately we have realised that his South African passport expired in May. With the government only issuing passports to essential workers we are not sure when we will be able to renew his passport. We were wondering whether there are any consequences for him leaving South Africa on an expired passport but show his Australian passport instead to exit.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated


Tough one to answer as this is a very specific scenario. Howver, I don't think you should have any issues because:

1. Your son is an Australian citizen and has a right to be repatriated
2. Yor son has South African citizenship and cannot be banned or declared undesirable on exit
3. The passport issue is something DHA is aware of
4. Allowing you to leave while refusing him persmission to exit would be unconstitutional

Perhaps try calling the port of entry officials at the airport to confirm but I see no reason for this to be too complicated.


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

It would not hurt to have the Australian Consular services explain the situation, or at least talk to DHA to issue a valid passport.

Otherwise this could be an issue ( see gazetted regs at bottom of article), I would be worried about getting permission to board the flight, these are not normal times ( need I say that?).

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...atest-lockdown-travel-rules-for-south-africa/

From your end, You just might be able to get a passport for your child, as this is an emergency flight made possible via Diplomatic channels ( repatriation):

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/lockdown-level-3-what-services-home-affairs/

I would not be surprised if you might need a letter from the Gov. of Australia to facilitate this.

The good news is you have time to make this happen.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

You can get a new SA passport for your Child as it was announced today and permitted to apply for a passport if reasons are to reunite with family abroad and many more reasons.. you can check the homeaffairs twitter account to confirm this. Its clearly stated there

Goodluck


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

FYI, DHI has confirmed that they are accepting applications for the following:

-Applications by citizens who need to take up employment abroad
-Applications by citizens who need to be reunited with their families abroad
-Applications by citizens who need to take up permanent residency abroad
-Applications by citizens who are abroad and need to renew their passports


----------



## kabzadesmall (Aug 9, 2020)

you can reapply


----------

